# Londoner arrives!



## Mustan (Jan 14, 2009)

Greetings to all from London, England.

Hope you don’t mind me hanging round the forum. I've always loved horses and although I don’t own any, I'm looking to expand my knowledge of them. I'll also have to get some of my photos up as I'm a Semi-Pro photographer and love using equines as a subject.

Bye for now!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you. I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Of course we don't mind having you! We hope you have as much fun here as we do. And yes, this is definitely a place to get horse knowledge.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

welcome to the HF


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.............we LUV pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting, you'll love it here!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome  Shame you aren't further north, I would have you take pictures of my pony


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum! yeh i agree with moomoo it's a shame you aren't further north then i could rope you into taking pics of my ponies!
Hope to see ya around! and we're glad to have you here!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I've seen some of your pictures in another thread and you have lots of talent. Can't wait to see more!


----------

